# Anyone interested in Epidemics?



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Coursera has a free class on epidemics that started today. https://class.coursera.org/epidemics-001/class/index Here is a link for anyone interested in joining. If that isn't your thing, coursera offers free online college courses in a vast array of subjects. I've signed up for a couple and really like them.


----------

